# More pics added Got me a bear Sat...



## irishleprechaun (Oct 12, 2009)

Cherokee county...180lbs not huge but had a really nice coat with no bare spots.  My first Muzzleloader kill AND my first Bear.  Pic's coming later...


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> Congrats.  Can't wait to see pics.



ditto  


CONGRATS MAN !!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 12, 2009)

that's great.. tried for my first this weekend and wasn't successful.  are you gonna make a rug outta him?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 12, 2009)

cool kill ...

congrats to ya ....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 12, 2009)

Either a rug or a full body mount, depending on $$


----------



## Gumbo1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice bear, need ,more pictures


----------



## Ballground (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice bear,what part of cherkee county,I live in ballground and kinfolks have been seeing a bear in there yard.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 12, 2009)

*bear*

Nice bear! went this thurs and fri. to blue ridge wma, did'nt see one. Saw 6 squirrels about a dozen chipmunks,and heard a couple of turkeys in the woods behind me thats it.


----------



## General3388 (Oct 12, 2009)

nice bear. congrats


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice Bear man.  I'm going for my first this weekend.  PM me for prices if you'd like.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 12, 2009)

congrats on your bear.


----------



## Resica (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 13, 2009)

Ballground said:


> Nice bear,what part of cherkee county,I live in ballground and kinfolks have been seeing a bear in there yard.



Hi neighbor...I have a ball ground address as well.

It was killed in the very NW corner of Cherokee up on Garland Mountain.

I have some more pics coming, when I pulled up to camp with him I felt like I was on the red carpet with all the flash going off.  Must have been 5-6 cameras snapping at the same time.  Getting some more pics emailed to me today.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 14, 2009)

congradulations


----------



## pnome (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a great looking bear.  Congrats!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice looking bear.


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats! Thats one nice looking bear. Went up last weekend myself but didnt have any luck.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 14, 2009)

Awsome Bear!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 15, 2009)

That is one beautiful bear!!  Congratulations on a fine hunt!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 15, 2009)

NICE Bear!!! 

Ron


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 15, 2009)

congrads nice bear


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 15, 2009)

congrats irish!  good to see you break in the smokepole


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to hear about your success.  Way to get it done.


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one! Congratulations.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 18, 2009)

*That is awesome*

Too bad it wasn't around us, your homesite. I'll be around your way Monday morning. You never know what you might see being that close to the Mtns.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice bear, and that one should be fine eating too!


----------

